# Netzteil zu schwach?



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einen neuen rechner gebastelt. Als netzteil habe ich dieses hier: be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 450W - bulk -
Ansonsten steckt folgendes drin:

Intel Core i5-4440 
Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s
500GB HDD
ASRock B85M Pro4
8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9 
alter DVD Brenner
MSI GTX 770  - die grafikkarte ist momentan noch nicht da, hatte vorher eine  MSI R9 280x drin, die ich aufgrund von immer wieder auftretenden artefakten aber heute zurückgeschickt habe

wegen diesen artefakten hatte ich auch kontakt zu MSI. und hier mal ein ein paar auszüge von den emails des MSI support:
________________________________________________________________________
"450W sind definitiv zu wenig für diese Grafikkarte.
.......
Auch bei einer 770gtx ist es sehr knapp
vor allem wenn diese keine Marken Netzteil sind.
Bedenken sie die Effizienz leicht ausgedrückt 80+ netzteile können nur ca 80% von dem wiedergeben was drauf steht ( vor allem Nonames) 
bsp . 450W - 20% = 360W effizenz 
PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner / Power Supply Calculator
.....
Ein 450Watt Netzteil ist zu wenig, kann sein das es kurzzeitig Funktioniert aber es wird früher oder später zu Problem kommen.
Da dies viel zu wenig ist. Ihr Netzteil kann nur 360Watt bereitstellen.
180 bis 250 für die VGA Karte, 2 bis 10 Watt pro Laufwerk, 12W für jeden Lüfter, CPU je nach Typ 35 bis 150Watt und das MB selber mit 15 bis 45Watt.
Vor allem ist dann oft die Ampere Leistung nicht ausreichend  bei so Netzteilen.
________________________________________________________________________

Nun bin ich natürlich etwas verunsichert. Ich habe mich beim zusammenstelen von einem kollegen der siche igentlich recht gut damit auskennt beraten lassen, und der meinte dass die 450W locker reichen. aber nun diese aussagen vom support.
hoffe jemand kann mir hier helfen.
mfg


----------



## Panagianus (3. Februar 2014)

Also das is übertrieben 450w für nen i5 ohne overklocking und ne gtx 770.. Sollte reichen, wenn du sicher gehen willst nimm nen 550w oder so, kannst due s noch umtauschen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> und hier mal ein ein paar auszüge von den emails des MSI support:
> ________________________________________________________________________
> "450W sind definitiv zu wenig für diese Grafikkarte.
> .......
> ...


 
  

Haben die das ernsthaft geschrieben?  

Das kann doch nicht sein dass da solche Vollidioten arbeiten die noch nicht mal rechnen können.

Der Wirkungsgrad des Netzteil wird *nicht *von der Gesamtleistung abgezogen die das Netzteil liefern kann.
Das ist völliger Unsinn.

Das S7 mit 450 Watt leistet 432 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Das reicht problemlos für dein System aus. 
Du kannst auch eine GTX 780 Ti einbauen und das läuft problemlos.

Schreib den MSI Leuten mal zurück dass sie keine Ahnung haben und erst mal zur Weiterbildung geschickt werden sollten.

Gibts ja nicht dass ein namenhafter Hersteller so einen Bullshit schreibt.


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

MSI hat anscheinend keine Ahnung von Netzteilen: Ein gutes Netzteil liefert das was draufsteht dauerhaft an die Hardware! und zieht entsprechend mehr aus der Dose


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2014)

450W sind mehr als genug für diese Grafikkarte und das gesamte System (du wirst beim spielen nicht mal über 300W kommen), das "Problem" ist, dass diese aus einem _qualitativ hochwertigen_ Netzteil kommen müssen.

Die Aussage mit der Effizienz ist schlichtweg falsch.

Ein Netzteil das 450W stark ist und 80% Wirkungsgrad hat liefert sofern es ein Markengerät ist auch die 450W netto ab - und zieht dabei 562W aus der Steckdose. Die Angaben auf den Netzteilen sind LeistungsABGABEN, nicht LeistungsAUFNAHMEN!

Wenn dieser Text wirklich von einem MSI Mitarbeiter stammt sollte man den schleunigst mal auf ne Schulung schicken, denn er schreibt allergrößtenteils völligen Unsinn. 

EDIT: Und ich bin schon wieder der langsamste


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

sowas passiert wenn Aushilfskräfte oder die Putzfrau antwortet 

nebenbei gibt es keine Artefakte von einem zu schwachen Netzteil, eher kaputter RAM.

wenn er es nicht glaubt kann er sich hier melden,  antworten von einigen Netzteiltestern verschiedener Seiten  oder direkt mal an die PCGH Redaktion wenden die haben dann auch was zu lachen


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

Mal zu rechnen.
450Watt gibt das NT aus.
80% Effizienz.
450x100/80= 562,5Watt zieht das Ding im Ernstfall aus der Dose und liefert dir dann deine 450Watt.

Oder VRAM.
Oder die GPU verträgt das WerksOC nicht.

Der PC in meinem Profil zieht rund 350Watt.


----------



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

Jap, copy+paste der emails vom support. Das hat der mensch mir so geschrieben.
Aber gut, die antworten hier sind ja recht eindeutig, das beruhigt mich ja schonmal. 
Und das mit den artefakten lag wohl wirklich an der 280x. Hab jetz übergangsweise ne alte HD5700 eingebaut bis die gtx 770 da is und da gibts keine probleme.

Das is natürlich eigentlich schon ein starkes stück, dass der support typ da mit solch überzeugung schreibt und es dann nur unfug ist...


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

Mal nebenbei, wenn dein NT zu wenig Saft liefert, bekommst du nen Blackscreen.
Genauer die Kiste geht aus oder das NT "Platzt". Stichwort Chinaböller.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> Das is natürlich eigentlich schon ein starkes stück, dass der support typ da mit solch überzeugung schreibt und es dann nur unfug ist...


 
Ja. Das geht gar nicht.
Da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal wirklich beschweren gehen was die da für einen Unsinn schreiben.

Und das mit der AMD Karte ist halt Pech. Ein Defekt kann passieren. Sowas kommt vor.


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

Montagsmodell, zurück zum Händler damit.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Artefakte kommen vom Vram, nicht vom Netzteil. 

Wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist, stürzt dir das System ab (wenn OCP greift) oder deine Hardware wird gebraten, sobald das NT hops geht. 
Aber Artefakte... Näh. 
Weisst du, was noch trauriger ist, als seine Aussagen? Dein PC würde auch mit 360W noch problemlos laufen. 

Der Typ war aber auch zu faul dazu, dein Netzteil einfach mal zu googlen, das sagt schon einiges aus und auf seine orthographischen Fähigkeiten würde ich auch kein Loblied anstimmen. 





> "450W sind definitiv zu wenig für diese Grafikkarte.
> .......
> Auch bei einer 770gtx ist es sehr knapp
> vor allem wenn diese keine Marken Netzteil sind.


Weil Be Quiet auch dafür bekannt ist, nur Schrott zu produzieren. 



> Bedenken sie die Effizienz leicht ausgedrückt 80+ netzteile können nur  ca 80% von dem wiedergeben was drauf steht ( vor allem Nonames)
> bsp . 450W - 20% = 360W effizenz


Nein. Einfach nein. 



> PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner / Power Supply Calculator


Ich hab mir das Ding mal angeschaut.. Eine der Auswahlmöglichkeiten betrifft "Kabelmanagement". Joa ne is kla, ne? Wenn das Kabel VOR dem Mainboard liegt, zieht es 20W mehr, als wenn es hinten durch gezogen wird. 

Ausserdem hab ich mal meinen PC (Merke: SLI) eingetippt.. 
Empfehlung: 
1. Pure Power L8 730W
2. Power Zone 750W
3. Straight Power e9 680W
(BQ gab für die Netzteile eine erwartete Auslastung von >90% an)

Das Power Zone ist Single Fail und die beiden Anderen schneiden besch...eiden bei Crossload-Tests ab. Also genau das Produkt meiner Wahl für ein SLI-System... 

Nun, die CPU ist übertaktet, beide Grakas sind übertaktet, alles hängt an einem Dark Power Pro P10 650W. Oh, and guess what? Der braucht keine 500W.

.....


> Ein 450Watt Netzteil ist zu wenig, kann sein das es kurzzeitig Funktioniert aber es wird früher oder später zu Problem kommen.


Entweder, es funktioniert für lange Zeit, oder der PC springt gar nicht an.




> Da dies viel zu wenig ist. Ihr Netzteil kann nur 360Watt bereitstellen.


Grundschule, 5. Klasse, Prozentrechnen. Setzen, 6.




> 180 bis 250 für die VGA Karte, 2 bis 10 Watt pro Laufwerk, 12W für jeden  Lüfter, CPU je nach Typ 35 bis 150Watt und das MB selber mit 15 bis  45Watt.


12W für nen Lüfter? Laufen seine Lüfter mit 1A? Wie macht der Typ seinen PC am Boden fest?!



> Vor allem ist dann oft die Ampere Leistung nicht ausreichend  bei so Netzteilen.


Ampereleistung... BITTE WAS? Elektrische Leistung = Voltampere -> 1V * 1A = 1W.
Ampere ist die Masseinheit der STROMSTÄRKE (Anzahl Elektronen pro Zeiteinheit), nicht der Leistung -.-


----------



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

Dem werde ich dann wohl noch ne mail zukommen lassen.
Jaa das mit der karte scheint wirklich einfach pech gewesen zu sein, aber da ich im netz einige themen zu problemen mit artefakten in verbindung mit der 280x gefunden habe, bin ich nun doch lieber auf die gtx umgestiegen. Sollte sich leistungstechnisch ja nich viel tun. 
Keine lust nochmal so ein montagsgerät zu erwischen.

Weitere meinungen/einschätzungen sind gerne gesehen.

PS.: übrigens meinte auch der AMD support (hab mich zuerst da gemeldet) dass 450W "definitiv zu wenig sind".


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> PS.: übrigens meinte auch der AMD support (hab mich zuerst da gemeldet) dass 450W "definitiv zu wenig sind".


 
Da arbeiten die gleichen Vollpfosten.
Die denken alle dass du ein schrott Netzteil hast das nur die Hälfte dessen leistet was drauf steht.


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

AMD und Nvidia wollen halt einfach sichergehen, dass es definitiv läuft (auch mit uralten Teilen, die auf 12V nicht viel Strom liefern)


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe an einem Pure Power L8 400W(davon 360W auf den 12V Schienen) eine Sapphire 280X Vapor-X betrieben und das ging ohne Probleme, selbst wenn mein PC komplett ausgelastet war. Den Unsinn der Supportmitarbeiter kannst du dir schenken, dein S7 ist sogar noch hochwertiger als mein L8 ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2014)

Der AMD Support muss sowas sagen da die erstens dein Gesamtsystem nicht kennen und zweitens davon ausgehen müssen dass du das billigste Chinanetzteil auf dem Markt einbaust (wo 750W draufsteht aber nur 300 rauskommen...). Deswegen sind auch die empfohlenen Netzteilstärken bei AMD und auch NVidia so hoch wenn man auf deren Seiten Grafikkarten betrachtet. Da leider nur die wenigsten User wirklich gute Netzteile verwenden und in vielen meist Fertig-PCs "preisbewusste" NTs stecken legen sich die Hersteller da den Sicherheitsabstand sehr hoch.

Wie viel wirklich benötigt wird kannst du aber an den TDPs der starken Teile des PCs ablesen. Deine CPU hat unter 80W und eine GTX770 ist mit 230W angegeben (ne 280x iirc mit 250), der komplette Rest des PCs sind Kleinverbraucher und üblicherweise pauschal mit 50W zufrieden. Selbst im allerschlimmsten Falle kommste so nicht auf 400W - und die reale Belastung ist ohnehin niedriger da nie alle Komponenten gleichzeitig 100% ausgelastet sind (wenn mans nicht künstlich drauf anlegt) - deswegen hab ich oben im Mittel 300W geschätzt. 

Kannst dir ja hier mal ansehen was ich für ne Stromschleuder betreibe und selbst DIE frisst bei Crysis3 "nur" 400W.^^


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Natürlich meinen sie das (und wenn du einen Chinaböller benutzt, stimmt das auch). Die Leute im Kundendienst kennen sich meist eher schlecht mit Hardware aus und labern dann halt herunter, was auf ihren Listen steht.

Pauschal kannst du so rechnen:
CPU: 100W
Grafikkarte: 230W pro Stück
HDD: 10W
SSD: 5W
Lüfter: 2-3W pro Stück
Mobo: 30W
Und das ist bei maximaler Auslastung aller Komponenten (also nie).


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

450Watt zu wenig?

Ja, solche Netzteile gibt es, 1000Watt für 20€.

Threshold ist der Einzige hier der über 450Watt kommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der AMD Support muss sowas sagen da die erstens dein Gesamtsystem nicht kennen und zweitens davon ausgehen müssen dass du das billigste Chinanetzteil auf dem Markt einbaust (wo 750W draufsteht aber nur 300 rauskommen...).


 
Der Support hätte nur kurz nachfragen müssen um welches Netzteil es sich handelt und dann hätte dieser Support sagen können dass das Netzteil ausreichend ist.
Leider macht der Support das nicht weil da eben nur Leute arbeiten die von nichts eine Ahnung haben und das ist ja auch so schlimm.



Research schrieb:


> Threshold ist der Einzige hier der über 450Watt kommt.


 
Aber nur an kritischen Tagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Threshold ist der Einzige hier der über 450Watt kommt.


 
Einspruch! Ich komm mit Gewalt auf über 600 
Beim Spielen haste aber Recht, da bin ich unter 450 mit nur einer Graka.

@Thres: stimmt leider Gottes..


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

Jaja, wenn ich all meine Grafikkarten in meinem Rechner versammeln würde...
In deiner Signatur steht aber nur eine GPU.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Ne Research, ich komme auch auf etwa 420-450


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

Das ist das Dilemma.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele Leute beim Support anrufen und dann solche Antworten kriegen.
Die rennen dann zu Media Markt und kaufen sich ein 630 Watt Thermaltake Berlin.


----------



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

Kla das leuchtet ein, dass die lieber zu hoch empfehlen als zu niedrig.
Aber hab in den mails ja, genau wie hier, meine konfiguration samt netzteil exakt beschrieben, daher dachte ich man könnte davon ausgehen, dass die sich auf mein system beziehen mit ihren aussagen. Aber scheinbar wurden meine mails nur überflogen von denen -.-

Bin auf jeden fall froh hier nichmal nachgefragt zu haben, danke leute^^
Nächstes mal frag ich gleich hier.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> Kla das leuchtet ein, dass die lieber zu hoch empfehlen als zu niedrig.
> Aber hab in den mails ja, genau wie hier, meine konfiguration beschrieben, daher dachte ich man könnte davon ausgehen, dass die sich auf mein system beziehen mit ihren aussagen. Aber scheinbar wurden meine mails nur überflogen von denen -.-



Ich denke dass die deine Aussagen nicht mal durchgelesen haben sondern nur den Standardtext zurück gesendet haben den sie immer senden.
Müsste man mal ausprobieren. 



FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden fall froh hier nichmal nachfefragt zu haben, danke leute^^
> Nächstes mal frag ich gleich hier.



Du kannst jederzeit nachfragen wenn wieder was ist.
Entweder hier im Thread wenn es um Netzteile geht oder du machst woanders einen neuen Thread auf. Je nach dem was du wissen willst.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Hier, damit wird es sicher gehen:
Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MS-Tech Value Edition 950W ATX 2.3 (MS-N950-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




KAUF DIE BLOSS NICHT^^


----------



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

Mit eurer erlaubnis werde ich dem support mal einige eurer aussagen zitieren 
Die reaktion werde ich dann natürlich auch hier posten


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Diese Mail wäre einen Beitrag hier wert:
dau jones | 10735 DAU Erlebnisse vom Dmmsten Anzunehmenden User | Top 10 | Sounds | Witzige Bilder | Sprche von D.A.U.S | Dummheiten und Bldheiten am Computer | DAUjones.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2014)

Meine Erlaubnis haste... kannst Post Nummer #5 1:1 reinkopieren, gerne auch den Satz mit der Schulung. 
Post #12 ist auch nicht schlecht fürn paar Auszüge


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2014)

Kannst das diesen "Experten" ja auch mal vorlegen:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
selbst wenn du noch einmal 50-60W für das restliche Gedöhns drauflegst, bist du mit deinem "Trafo" immer noch im sehr grünen Bereich Testunterbau ist übrigens ein i7-4770k@4,4Ghz...

Gruß


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Threshold ist der Einzige hier der über 450Watt kommt.



nein ich schaff hier mit meiner Gurke auch über 600W aus der Dose und musste mir richtig µhe dafür geben, so 3,9Ghz@i7 920


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Me gusta, meine Erlaubnis haste jedenfalls, den Beitrag zu zitieren^^ Hier wird sowieso zu selten gelacht.


EDIT:
Facehugger, wo findest du das Testsystem bitte? Ich bin entweder zu müde, zu betrunken oder so doof dafür.^^


EDIT2: Hier noch ein Link^^
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...80x-toxic-und-r7-260x-oc-im-test.html?start=8


----------



## FULLBRiNG (3. Februar 2014)

Das mit der schulung und den vollidioten hab ich dann doch mal weggelassen  ich will ja noch ne antwort kriegen.
Da bin ich jetzt ja mal sehr gespannt was der support mensch dazu sagen wird.
Werds hier posten sobald die antwort da is


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Naja, vermutlich so das Übliche. Da muss ein Irrtum vorliegen, ich arbeite bei MSI also muss ich's wissen... Et cetera.


----------



## MaxRink (3. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einspruch! Ich komm mit Gewalt auf über 600
> Beim Spielen haste aber Recht, da bin ich unter 450 mit nur einer Graka.
> 
> @Thres: stimmt leider Gottes..



Kann ich über. Gemessene 980w netzseitig


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Februar 2014)

Na die Frage ist doch, wieviel man mit einer Grafikkarte schafft und da ist bei ~500W eigentlich Schluss, sofern man nicht mit Dice/LN2 arbeitet.

Deine ~1kW dürften mit 3 Grakas (oder 2 mit sehr heftigem OC) gemessen sein und damit ist es kein Problem, auf diesen Verbrauch zu kommen^^


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hier, damit wird es sicher gehen:
> Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> MS-Tech Value Edition 950W ATX 2.3 (MS-N950-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Hey, das MS-Tech hat bei mir drei Wochen gehalten, das RMA-Gerät bei einem anderen Besitzer sogar nur zwei Wochen


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2014)

Naja, Gerüchten zufolge schafft das die AresII mit 2x 7970 auch auf 500Watt.

Hier, der Club der 500Watt mit 375 Vergleich GPU:
Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon HD 7990 (XT2), 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R799D5-6GD-B), Club 3D Radeon HD 7990 (XT), 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7999), PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 (XT), 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI,


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Das sind bereits CF-Karten...


----------



## Research (4. Februar 2014)

"Gerüchten zufolge schafft es die AresII *bestehend *aus 2x7970"


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Weil 2x7970 auch überhaupt kein CF ist. Ob das jetzt auf einem PCI aufgelötet ist oder auf zwei macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett...


----------



## Research (4. Februar 2014)

Dann ist das wohl SLI?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, du hast den Sarkasmus übersehen, den ich für den ersten Satz vorgesehen habe... 

Aber wieso du nun mit einer 7990 kommst, wenn wir die ganze Zeit von SINGLE GPU sprechen, raffe ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht. Natürlich fressen die mehr Strom, der Vergleich ist ja auch hanebüchen.


----------



## Research (4. Februar 2014)

Es ging am Ende darum ein >450Watt Netzteil zu Rechtfertigen.

Den Sarkasmus habe ich übersehen.
Zumal hier einige aufgeschlagen sind die selber Dual-GPU betreiben.


----------



## MaxRink (4. Februar 2014)

Glaub mir, nichts geht über 2xR9 290 mit saftigem OC bei den max möglichen 200mv Offset. Allerdings halt nicht 24/7 tauglich. Und mit einer Grafikkarte langen 450W halt dicke aus. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leistungsaufnahme von GPUs langsam am Limit angelangt ist, was sich kostengünstig abführen lässt.


----------



## Multithread (4. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Glaub mir, nichts geht über 2xR9 290 mit saftigem OC bei den max möglichen 200mv Offset. Allerdings halt nicht 24/7 tauglich. Und mit einer Grafikkarte langen 450W halt dicke aus. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leistungsaufnahme von GPUs langsam am Limit angelangt ist, was sich kostengünstig abführen lässt.


Am Kostengünstig abführen sollte es bei 400 Euro Modellen also wirklich nicht liegen.

Die Ares II hat da zb ein ganz gutes Konzept für Dual Slot.
Und sonst muss man eben effektiv auf Tripple Slot ausweichen. So viel mehr kostet das nicht, ist aber ausserhalb der PCie Spez. soweit ich weiss.


----------



## infantri (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber der netzteil link von teutonnen is ja mal totaler bull shit laut deren berechnung müste mein pure power l8 530w schon längst gehimmelt sein XD

Ein 600w netzteil wäre angeblich auf max last zu 96% ausgelastet^^


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Naja, Gerüchten zufolge schafft das die AresII mit 2x 7970 auch auf 500Watt.
> 
> Hier, der Club der 500Watt mit 375 Vergleich GPU:
> Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon HD 7990 (XT2), 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R799D5-6GD-B), Club 3D Radeon HD 7990 (XT), 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7999), PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 (XT), 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI,


 
Das ist auch eine Dual GPU Karte.

Wir reden aber davon dass Single GPU System nur sehr, sehr selten mehr als 500 Watt benötigen -- insgesamt versteht sich.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

infantri schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber der netzteil link von teutonnen is ja mal totaler bull shit laut deren berechnung müste mein pure power l8 530w schon längst gehimmelt sein XD
> 
> Ein 600w netzteil wäre angeblich auf max last zu 96% ausgelastet^^


 
Das ist nicht mein Link, der wurde vom MSI-Support an den TE geschickt. Ich hab nur mal meinen PC (Siggi) durchlaufen lassen und die Ergebnisse gepostet.

Und warum hast du ein 530W L8? xD Hust, das ist genauso bull, hust.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2014)

Du hast aber auch einen schönen Fehler drin.   



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nun, die CPU ist übertaktet, beide Grakas sind übertaktet, alles hängt an einem *Pure Power P10 650W*. Oh, and guess what? Der braucht keine 500W.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Oh sheet. xD

DPP P10 natürlich xD


----------



## FULLBRiNG (4. Februar 2014)

bisher keine antwort mehr vom support. 
...komisch, sonst hat der typi eigentlich immer recht schnell geantwortet.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

...du ähm...chef... da widersetzt sich einer!!!


-> Einfach nicht mehr antworten, dann geht er wieder weg.


----------



## FULLBRiNG (4. Februar 2014)

Wird wieder nich wirklich auf den inhalt meiner mail eingegangen:

'Wie geschrieben ist nach unsere Erfahrung und Test ein 450Watt Netzteil nicht ausreichend.
Wenn Sie Treiber und Software als Problem ausschließen können, kann dies dann nur am Netzteil oder an der Karte liegen.
Wenn möglich testen Sie die Karte in einem anderen System.

Wenn Sie dann das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle ausschließen können,
wenden Sie sich bitte Zwecks Umtausch an den Fachhändler bei dem Sie das Produkt erworben haben.
Er hilft Ihnen gerne weiter und wird gegebenenfalls ein defektes Produkt, im Wege der Garantie, wieder in Stand setzen oder austauschen."


----------



## infantri (4. Februar 2014)

@ teutonnen ups dann sry und ja du hast recht das netzteil is auch bullshit XD


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2014)

FULLBRiNG schrieb:


> 'Wie geschrieben ist nach unsere Erfahrung und Test ein 450Watt Netzteil nicht ausreichend.


 
Mich würde ja mal interessieren mit welchen Netzteilen sie die die Tests und damit die Erfahrungen gesammelt haben?


----------



## FULLBRiNG (5. Februar 2014)

Anscheinend dann wohl nur mit den Chinaböllern.^^
Naja, ich weiss jetzt wenigstens welchem Support ich nicht mehr schreiben werde


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2014)

Keine Sorge, bei den anderen ists nach meiner Erfahrung zumindest auch nur in sehr seltenen Fällen (wenn man mal einen erwischt der Ahnung hat) besser. Die meisten haben da eben irgendwelche "günstigen" Sachbearbeiter sitzen die irgendwelche Listen abarbeiten und fertige Textblöcke zusammensetzen.


----------



## RofflLol (7. Februar 2014)

Haha nicht dene ihr ernst  ohman so deppen arbeiten in einem Support Center ? SO Leute gehören echt gefeuert....


----------

